# Debridement peroneal tendon



## gsteeves (Oct 2, 2009)

Good Afternoon, 

I need some help with the following op note: 

An L-shaped incision was made then longitudinally in line with the peroneal tendons. The skin was incised sharply followed by soft tissue dissection onto the peroneal retinaculum. The retinaculum was incised. The sheath of the tendons was opened. There was found to be a large amount of synovium covering the peroneus longus and peroneus brevis. The synovium was debrided off sharply. The tendons were retracted. The tendon sheath was explored. There was found to be a large prominence off the posterior aspect of the tibia at the peroneal groove. The periosteum was incised. It was elevated off the bony prominence. The bony prominence was then resected with use of an osteotome. It was then smoothed back with use of a rasp. The surface was then irrigated and covered with bone wax. The tendons were allowed to spring back into place. The peroneal sheath was then repaired with use of a 0 Vicryl suture in running fashion. Subcutaneous closure with use of 3-0 Monocryl suture. Skin closure with 3-0 nylon running. 

My thoughts are 27626 and 27640. Thanks in advance for your help. 

Gail


----------



## trose45116 (Oct 2, 2009)

if you are still needing help look at 27675 looks like these were repaired


----------

